# How do passive radiators work?



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

What is the advantage to Passive Radiators? I see them on smaller subs more than larger subs. What is there job exactly and how do they work?

Some subs that use passive radiators:

http://www.salksound.com/SongSub.shtml

http://www.definitivetech.com/Products/Series/SuperCubeSeries.aspx


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's a resource to get you started: http://www.diysubwoofers.org/prd/


----------

